# WILDSIDE KENNELS**ED FARON****



## Marty (Dec 10, 2005)

Wildside Kennels was raided this morning. They took the dogs and Ed went to jail. Anyone who knows Ed knows he has done nothing wrong. This is BS!

The AADR has set up a paypal site for donations with legal fees. Please help if you can. Thanks!

https://www.paypal.com/cgi-bin/websc...ton_id=1795157

The AADR Tarheel APBT Club is also accepting donations. Here is the address.

AADR Tarheel APBT Club
P.O Box 654 
Grifton, NC 28530


----------



## BedlamBully (Jun 6, 2008)

Good God what are they on a witch hunt?! 

Its all just an excuse to put these dogs down, NO ONE has been convicted of any wrong doing in any of these BS trials.


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

why are they going after these guys now? What the hell is the point it's been years since any of these guys have fought their dogs so why are they messing with them now in old age. That's just wrong


----------



## roe1880 (Nov 8, 2008)

DAMN WTF?????? This sh*t is getting ridiculous... We can't do anything on our own property with our own hard earned money.... They tax us for freaking everything and they still bust balls... #rd world countries are starting to look good at this point... Good luck Ed Faron & I will pray for your dogs every night I can...


----------



## Marty (Dec 10, 2005)

SadieBlues said:


> why are they going after these guys now? What the hell is the point it's been years since any of these guys have fought their dogs so why are they messing with them now in old age. That's just wrong


Information being posted on the Internet... it's time to close the circle folks 

Close your yard's to the public and don't let any dogs out to them 

I'm glad I don't breed for the public


----------



## buzhunter (Sep 3, 2007)

Loose lips sink ships. :flush:


----------



## wheezie (Aug 4, 2006)

crazy stuff. my girlfriend was going to buy the ultimate game dog from there site today


----------



## Sydney (Aug 14, 2007)

they got a taste of blood with the Vick case now they keep popping people expecting to be heros again but they are really just tearing apart families now...

The AADR has really been stepping it up to help these people out. We need to do what we can to help them do as much as they can...sending money


----------



## Sydney (Aug 14, 2007)

Marty said:


> Information being posted on the Internet... it's time to close the circle folks
> 
> Close your yard's to the public and don't let any dogs out to them
> 
> I'm glad I don't breed for the public


Agreed:goodpost:


----------



## sw_df27 (Feb 16, 2007)

This is starting to get a little crazy................. poor guy and poor dogs what's sad is they will probably kill the dogs before he can prove his innocence.......... I don't have the money right now to help but I will spread the word and that link if it's okay!!!!


----------



## Marty (Dec 10, 2005)

Yes spread the word... they need all the help they can get.


----------



## hell no they wont go (Oct 4, 2007)

what a horrible incident! those poor doggies. what is this going to become a trend now or something! i mean if there was any illegal activity going on there you would beable to tell by looking at the conditions of the dogs!!! i mean if there arent any scars open wounds or other injuries wouldnt that tell you hey these dogs are in good condition i dont think this person fights them or abuses them or anything not oh hey these dogs are in fine condition this must mean they are abused and fought on a regular basis!!!:hammer:


i swear the good in this world is running low! im sure karma will get these people who did this though. karma has a way of gettings its job done in any shape or form.


----------



## reddoggy (Jan 31, 2008)

HAPPY HOLIDAYS FROM WILDSIDE KENNELS!

May God Bless Our Troops

No dogs bred, raised, or sold for illegal purposes!

Site Last Updated On 12-3-08

Copyright © 2003-2008, Wildside Kennels, All Rights Reserved.



Sure sounds like they had every reason to arrest him. *Sarcasm*


----------



## ForPits&Giggles (Oct 21, 2008)

I dont understand how this can be legal. How can they just put down dogs even if a man isnt convicted yet? Thats still HIS PROPERTY!! Its things like this that make me NOT PROUD to be American.

EDIT: I know Ed's dogs havent been put down yet, but its probably just a matter of time.


----------



## reddoggy (Jan 31, 2008)

It's not legal.... there's a thing called due process


----------



## ForPits&Giggles (Oct 21, 2008)

reddoggy said:


> It's not legal.... there's a thing called due process


Then how are they getting away with it? Is it cause no one can afford to sue then for damages/losses?


----------



## BedlamBully (Jun 6, 2008)

They say the dogs are too viscious or they bit someone or whatever excuse they need. If the dogs 'Pose a danger to society' they can euthanize them.

But yeah I always thought that evidence in a trail had to stay alive until the trail was over. Its pretty shady.


----------



## ForPits&Giggles (Oct 21, 2008)

Shady is an understatement my friend, its downright disgusting that people would manipulate laws for evil instead of doing some real good. I worry about the future of the APBT greatly..


----------



## OldFortKennels (Mar 10, 2006)

> Loose lips sink ships.


EXACTLY!!!!!!!!


----------



## Khymera-B (Nov 17, 2008)

reddoggy said:


> It's not legal.... there's a thing called due process


Hence the necessity for attorneys and donations. I wish I had some to spare that sucks.


----------



## Sydney (Aug 14, 2007)

Khymer-B said:


> Hence the necessity for attorneys and donations. I wish I had some to spare that sucks.


It doesn't have to be much $5 anything...think if we all sent in just $5 it would add up! I couldn't really afford it either, but I ate lunch at home today and sent in a whopping $5...it all counts people!


----------



## Elvisfink (Oct 13, 2008)

This is very sad news for the Faron family and their dogs. The authorities can come up with plenty of reasons to put the dogs down before and trial even takes place. Look what happen with the Boudreaux’s the authorities put their dogs down within a few days of the raid and Floyd was later acquitted.


----------



## Khymera-B (Nov 17, 2008)

Sydney said:


> It doesn't have to be much $5 anything...think if we all sent in just $5 it would add up! I couldn't really afford it either, but I ate lunch at home today and sent in a whopping $5...it all counts people!


I know, but seriously, my only means of transpo broke down so I ended up buying a car last week, I'm still recovering from it.  not to mention the upcoming car note that I DID NOT have for the past 3 yrs. I do wish them the best though. I was already eating hamburger helper today, lol


----------



## buzhunter (Sep 3, 2007)

ForPits&Giggles said:


> Then how are they getting away with it? Is it cause no one can afford to sue then for damages/losses?


People are suing over this very thing. The outcome just hasn't been determined yet. Hopefully Wildside will sue also. Anybody breeding dogs these days should be sending their dogs underground right about now and we should not be speaking of particular kennels or breeders, only dogs. By the time justice prevails there will be only stories left to tell.


----------



## sw_df27 (Feb 16, 2007)

GOOD POST BUZ! I KNOW If I had a kennel I would be removing everybit of advertisment from everywhere right now!


----------



## Marty (Dec 10, 2005)

*High Point,NC *-- *127 Dogs Seized from Alleged Wilkes Co. Dogfighting Operation*

Authorities raided Wildside Kennels on Wednesday, seizing 127 dogs and arresting three people believed to be involved in a dogfighting operation run out of the kennel.

The apparent owner of the operation, Ed Faron, and two others each were charged with one count of felony dogfighting and bailting. Authorities said additional charges are pending.

The raid was the culmination of a three-year investigation by the Wilkes County Sheriff's Office, Wilkes County Animal Control agency and The Humane Society of the United States.

According to a news release from The Humane Society, authorities found suspected dogfighting paraphernalia on the property and several dogs had scars consistent with dogfighting.

According to The Humane Society, Faron was previously convicted of dogfighting and is well known on the dogfighting circuit.

It is a felony to possess a dog for the purpose of fighting in North Carolina.

The Wildside Kennels Web site states "No dogs bred, raised or sold for illegal purposes."

http://www.myfoxwghp.com/myfox/pages...Y&pageId=3.2.1


----------



## college_dude (Oct 16, 2008)

Uhmmmmm sorry to be the devils advocate...But how do you know he wasnt selling dogs to fight? They usually dont raid places unless they are 100% sure they have enough evidence to prove guilty, because the judge would never give out a warrant to totally raid a place if it was just a hunch. And you said he "used to fight dogs" but that was "years ago"??? what the heck?


----------



## bahamutt99 (May 14, 2008)

College dude, there have been two big busts in the last few years -- Pat Patrick and Floyd Boudreaux -- where they stormed in, killed all the dogs, and then ended up acquitting the accused. So the idea that they only go in when they've got enough evidence to convict is not really true.


----------



## college_dude (Oct 16, 2008)

hmmm i see. Thats pretty wierd if thats true... generally speaking isnt a raid the end of the investigation? after that its just proving it in the courts? If they wanted to be just they would hold the dogs, take pictures of everything they found...THEN do the case in court. I see no reason why any dogs would have to die.


----------



## Marty (Dec 10, 2005)

There agenda is to kill all the dogs bottom line


----------



## bahamutt99 (May 14, 2008)

Floyd Boudreaux' dogs were dead within a few days of being seized. He was just acquitted this year. Pat Patrick, I think a few of his dogs got pulled (and at least a few of the pulled ones got euthed later because they didn't make the cut), and he was acquitted as well this year.


----------



## college_dude (Oct 16, 2008)

damn I just read the story about Floyd Boudreaux online....pretty crazy , I had no idea. At first it sounded like maybe a coverup because they said they saw a fighting pit, treadmills, etc from a helicopter....but they it was all gone when they raided except for some home videos of dogs fighting. Seems dumb, why wouldnt they raid when they saw it, so that they could build the case on that. SOMEBODY was lying, whethet it be floyd or the police in that copter. Who knows, hes an innocent man by law though now so no more can come of it. BUT when it comes to the dogs, I really have to agree with you there....that seems amazingly stupid to kill the dogs within 24 hours of a raid? I mean, wouldnt that be your main source of evidence in a dogfighting case anyway????? I dont understand that at all, seems pretty hardcore, with little room for mercy. In this case I hope he actually wins the civil case, because thats wrong to kill the dogs before you prove they were even used for fighting.


----------



## Marty (Dec 10, 2005)

bahamutt99 said:


> Floyd Boudreaux' dogs were dead within a few days of being seized. He was just acquitted this year. Pat Patrick, I think a few of his dogs got pulled (and at least a few of the pulled ones got euthed later because they didn't make the cut), and he was acquitted as well this year.


I'm just wondering where DJ is right now... on her way to NC to save their dog's?


----------



## dennispits (Jul 1, 2008)

On the first bust with Ed. It turned out to be the informant wanted the reward, so he fabricated the evidence. They humane society just took the guys word and raide and oput down most of his dogs. So it nothing matters

If they want you they are going to get you bottom line


----------



## college_dude (Oct 16, 2008)

ahh what about the fact that he lists the ped. on his dog site along with their records....... whats that about?


----------



## bahamutt99 (May 14, 2008)

dennispits said:


> On the first bust with Ed. It turned out to be the informant wanted the reward, so he fabricated the evidence. They humane society just took the guys word and raide and oput down most of his dogs.


I read about that in his book. But he got most of his dogs back, if I remember correctly.


----------



## dennispits (Jul 1, 2008)

yeah most of them. but they put down a few. Even one just because he had cropped ears. That is the way the system works. horrible


----------



## bahamutt99 (May 14, 2008)

Hearing through the grapevine that they wont allow Ed to sign over his dogs, and that the dogs wont be euthed because there is a criminal trial pending. Here's hoping.


----------



## buzhunter (Sep 3, 2007)

Marty said:


> There agenda is to kill all the dogs bottom line


That's right. They only want possession of the dogs so that they can exterminate them. Everyone better take this seriously because they won't stop until somebody fights back and wins. I'm sure they have an agenda as long as my arm.


----------



## Marty (Dec 10, 2005)

*Has anyone read this?...*

Dogs Bite Blog: Edward Faron of Wildside Kennels Has Been Charged by Authorities - DogsBite.org

*Be sure and read the comments also!*


----------



## ForPits&Giggles (Oct 21, 2008)

Ouch Marty, sounds like they are really tearing into your webpage about the "game-dog" discussion. Sorry.


----------



## ForPits&Giggles (Oct 21, 2008)

And apparently we are racist and dog fighting only takes place here in the south. Geez. And "dog shows" are really "dog fights"


----------



## smokey_joe (Oct 14, 2005)

Someone will have to take these cases to the Supreme Court before they will stop.

People's Constitutional Rights are violated every day by county and state law agencies. But, it costs money to fight them back in court. Think of all the time, and lawyers. Then, after going through all of that, the Supreme Court may decide they don't want to hear your case. 

Then, if you actually get your case heard, there's no way of knowing how the Supreme Court will decide. It all seems very cut and dry to us. Dogs are property. Property is supposed to be held until after the case and returned to the accused if they are found innocent. But, the Supreme Court has the ultimate authority in deciphering the Constitution. And, if enough people are pushing for the euthanization of these animals, they will find a way to make it happen legally.


----------



## smokey_joe (Oct 14, 2005)

college_dude said:


> damn I just read the story about Floyd Boudreaux online....pretty crazy , I had no idea. At first it sounded like maybe a coverup because they said they saw a fighting pit, treadmills, etc from a helicopter....but they it was all gone when they raided except for some home videos of dogs fighting. Seems dumb, why wouldnt they raid when they saw it, so that they could build the case on that. SOMEBODY was lying, whethet it be floyd or the police in that copter. Who knows, hes an innocent man by law though now so no more can come of it. BUT when it comes to the dogs, I really have to agree with you there....that seems amazingly stupid to kill the dogs within 24 hours of a raid? I mean, wouldnt that be your main source of evidence in a dogfighting case anyway????? I dont understand that at all, seems pretty hardcore, with little room for mercy. In this case I hope he actually wins the civil case, because thats wrong to kill the dogs before you prove they were even used for fighting.


Thier main goal is to kill the dogs. It doesn't really matter to them if the accused are found guilty or not. Honestly, most of these men are so old that they wouldn't live out the prison term anyway. That's why the HSUS is doing this now. They know that even if the men are found innocent, they don't enough time left on this earth to recreate the bloodline. Their legacy has been wiped out.


----------



## smokey_joe (Oct 14, 2005)

Marty said:


> *Has anyone read this?...*
> 
> Dogs Bite Blog: Edward Faron of Wildside Kennels Has Been Charged by Authorities - DogsBite.org
> 
> *Be sure and read the comments also!*


Holy Heck!!

According to these people, anyone who shows, rescues, breeds, weight pulls, or opposes BSL are supporting dog fighting or are dog fighters themselves.

We the People of popular internet forums harrass, threaten, and bully true animal rights advocates while promoting, harboring, and encouraging dog fighters. Those of us who oppose BSL are either dog fighters or ignorant to the cause we actually support.

According to these people, anyone who owns a "suspicious" number of dogs must be dog fighters. No one actually shows, weight pulls, rescues, or breeds. All pro APBT organizations are undercover fighting rings.

We have taken over the internet world. The true voices of reason have been silenced by our sick minds and shifty propoganda.

Oh, ya, we're racist, too.


----------



## buzhunter (Sep 3, 2007)

...and do-gooders, however misled their convictions are, finance this mission because it seems to be the "good fight". All they see is what is piped into their living rooms. It's not called an "idiot box" for nothing...


----------



## dan'sgrizz (Oct 22, 2008)

I cant believe the ignorance of some people how can you call yourself american and not love a pit bull? They were damn near on the first ships overhere and were our mascot on many posters before during and after the world wars. There ignorance is so overwhelming its almost laughable but since that is the opinion of this state of idiocracy it damn near brings me to tears. This country is turning into one full of giant babies sucking on the tit of the media and over paranoid special interest groups and terrorist organizations such as the HSUS and PETA!


----------

